# Are there certain words that you continually miss spell?



## Lon (Oct 18, 2016)

Here lately I seem to always miss spell THEIR FOR THERE and catch the error when I spell check.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 18, 2016)

There and their  are both spelled correctly on "Spell Check".

Depends on how they're  used.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2016)

I have a hard time with certain words, too, but can't think of them at the moment.  One of them is desperate.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 18, 2016)

One of the worst is LOSE  and  LOOSE !

Also using OF instead of  HAVE.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)

Catch myself using IT'S by accident a lot, when it should be ITS.   So often you just tack an 'S on the end of a word for possessive.   Seems illogical not to do it for IT.  I guess that's not spelling, or is it?   [As she quietly slinks off to pull up Google, and double check.. ]


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 18, 2016)

English Major, nope never


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2016)

Well, Lon, there is a spelling error in the title.  It should be misspell.  

I also notice that many of the opponents seem bent on putting only one L in Hillary's name.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 19, 2016)

I was a freelance editor for a long time so usage isn't my problem, but there are words in which I'll consistently transpose the same letters, such as envrionment, resarech and wtih. I keep those in my custom autocorrect dictionary. I've wondered whether transposition errors are due to the dominant hand, typing speed, letter sequences or some other factor.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Well, Lon, there is a spelling error in the title.  It should be misspell.



I wondered how long it would take for that to be mentioned!&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 19, 2016)

Miss Spell could be a girl's spelling contest winner's title.


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 19, 2016)

"Schedule"..   Everything comes to a screaming halt when I try to spell that word.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 19, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Miss Spell could be a girl's spelling contest winner's title.



Oh oh....that was me.  5th grade!  :glee:


----------

